# Bobby Jackson to possibly play?



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I just heard on Around The Horn from Kevin Blackenstone, that Bo-Jax said he would have played in game 7 against the Mavs if it went to game 7... So wouldnt that mean he would be playing against the Wolves?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

hope not!!!!

no seriously i saw that on around the horn too, but tat is because they would be facing elimination and he would do whatever he can for them to win...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I thought it was game 6 or 7 in this current series


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I dunno... Blackenstone said Dallas... But who knows... If anyone has any info post it... I know Bobby is supposed to see two specialists this week


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

Hmm, I hope so but then again I don't want him gettin hurt even more. Still, if we are facing elimination against the Wolves, without a doubt, Bobby will try to play. I know I would.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I heard him on the radio last week and it sounded like he was aiming towards coming back next year, but he did mention going to a specialist.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bobby said he will play next Friday :vbanana:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Bobby said he will play next Friday :vbanana:


I saw it too! GOOD! That will be game 6, an important game, maybe well be able to close is out in 6!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Jackson might come back Friday against Minnesota 



> Bobby Jackson was back to his pregame warmup routine of taking it to Gerald Wallace and working up a good lather Saturday night. Other than that, there is no real update for the Kings' ace reserve guard who has endured the most maddening injury of his seven-year career, a lower abdominal ailment that he said remains too tricky to risk.
> 
> After meeting with two specialists earlier last week, he's no closer to entering a live game than he was, say, two weeks ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Bobby said he will play next Friday :vbanana:


:bbanana: :cbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

I hope so.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Bobby said he will play next Friday :vbanana:


when did he say that? on the radio?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> 
> when did he say that? on the radio?


It was during the game on ESPN (I think it was Jim Gray)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> 
> when did he say that? on the radio?


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2004/news/story?id=1797957


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Jackson getting ready
> The soreness is still there, the abdominal strains that have his stomach in knots for all sorts of reasons.
> But Bobby Jackson, with almost a week of practice on the books and no setbacks to speak of, is getting closer to suiting up for a game.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/9288470p-10213319c.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Jackson update - Kings reserve guard Bobby Jackson said last week he had hoped he would be ready for Game 5. Now he's hoping for Sunday's Game 6 at Arco Arena.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Jackson will give it a go only if he doesn't feel any hindrance from the lower abdominal strain that has sidelined him for weeks, but he doesn't want to risk serious injury by "being stupid."


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/9301994p-10226834c.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Though he had hoped to return by now, Kings reserve guard *Bobby Jackson isn't expected to be ready today, his lower abdominal injury still not safe enough to play.* Kings players have prepared without him for nearly three months, though they would welcome him back in a Jackson second.
> 
> "No disrespect to Bobby, but it doesn't matter if he plays or not," Kings forward Chris Webber said. "Right now, you have to think that all we've got is us, and we have to move forward with us. You really can't worry if he's going to be ready or not.
> 
> "Believe me, coming back (from injury) is hard to do. And when you don't have any practices, it's even harder. Hopefully the guys we have will be ready to go."


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/9316782p-10241527c.html


----------

